# Project development management



## uoba (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi All

As you are probably are aware, I have taken steps to dump DW. Now using BBEdit (those guys are great!)... and the handy little CCSEdit app (www.macrabbit.com)... I am willing to give it a big shot in order to keep sanity with all the code that I produce.

The one aspect that I will truly miss from DW(MX) though, will be the site management system. This of course helps with updating files, templates etc. I plan on utilising PHP templates as and when I can find the time to figure it out (won't take too much time, just got to find the time!). However, this got me thinking, how am I to replace this management feature. I've come to realise (unless I am mistaken), that BBEdit's web site management is basic. Also, as is the case at present, PHP templates won't be allowable on one particular project. 

So what do I do, to find a comparable (if at all possible) management system?


----------



## mdnky (Nov 10, 2003)

Other than DW or GoLive (CS), you don't...or don't find it easily.  Might be a good idea to keep DW around just for that.  

That's the main reason why I chose to stick with DW, but will probably goto GoLive CS when it's released since it's included in the CS package.  Depends on how much I like it.


----------



## goynang (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been thinking similar thoughts recently. I used to use DW on my Mac back at version 2 and 3. I still use it at work on PC (ugh!) where we are lingering on MX at the moment. I now use BBEdit at home as I'm XHTML/CSS all the way so don't really use the DW WYSIWYG stuff much anymore. Whilst my personal projects haven't been that large so far they are starting to get harder and harder to manage using just BBEdit's site search/replace tools.

We need a generic framework into which you can plug your favourite text editor, a CVS implementation, search/replace (regexps), site management (webdav, ftp, ...). Stick a nice cocoa/aqua gui on top and you're set!

OK, who wants to write it?


----------



## uoba (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh go on then... you do it!


----------



## uoba (Nov 10, 2003)

What about WebDav? I remember Adobe's webdav software that came with GoLive. Can WebDav be used for such as thing? (My knowledge of which is lacking!)


----------



## goynang (Nov 10, 2003)

We use webdav basically as a replacement for FTP. It can probably do other clever stuff but we simply use it to 'put' and 'get' files. 

Which reminds me, if I recall correctly then OS X supports webdav directly in the finder. Haven't tried it for ages, might have to give it another go - or am I misremembering this?


----------



## uoba (Nov 10, 2003)

You right, it does (as it does with ftp etc.)


----------



## goynang (Nov 10, 2003)

http://www.apple.com/creative/webpro/technology/webdav/

And the just released 10.3.1 update mentions webdav as being one of the parts that is updated!


----------



## uoba (Nov 10, 2003)

Yep, got it before... will look into this over the next few days.


----------



## Arden (Nov 10, 2003)

I use SimpleText and Transmit for my websites (besides graphics).  Granted, I don't make very big sites currently, but a basic text editor and FTP is all I need.  Is this not enough for you so that you need site management?  I mean, when I edit a page, I just upload it to see the changes.


----------



## goynang (Nov 11, 2003)

It's not just the actual uploading of the pages - there's more to it than that. I want all of the following....

Version control (very important!)
Multi-user support and Distrbuted editing
Upload/Download (via ftp, webdav, whatever) with ability to use stuff like staging servers etc.
Sitewide search/replace, regular expressions, etc
Templating (not sure if this should be done by jsp,php etc).
Cloaking (a la Dreamweaver)
Automatic sitemaps and other diagrams

Most of this stuff exists in various apps (CVS, BBEDit, etc). I just want something to link it altogther in such a way that you can swap out any indiviidual part when something better comes along.

I'm not saying what I want is realistic - it's just what I want.


----------



## Trip (Nov 11, 2003)

mdnky said:
			
		

> but will probably goto GoLive CS when it's released since it's included in the CS package.  Depends on how much I like it.



I tried it out when I got Photoshop CS the other day. And I'm really disappointed. I'm thinking of hand coding my websites now (who does hand coding here?) because GoLive CS is very slow, and really more mainstream now. 

Sorry, just had to get that out. You may return to your regular topic now.


----------



## uoba (Nov 11, 2003)

I was actually waiting for the GoLiveCS demos to come out, to have a try (I purchased and used GoLive before I embarked on DWMX a few years ago).

But I am now v happy with BBEdit.

Goynang... you're right, their is definitely a possible market for such an app! Who do we call!?


----------



## uoba (Nov 11, 2003)

Actually, funnily enough, we tried to do a PHP management system for clients a few years ago (but we didn't really have time for it)... we had a name and domain ready for it as well.

I don't have the man-power to develop such a thing anymore though.


----------



## mdnky (Nov 14, 2003)

Trip said:
			
		

> I tried it out when I got Photoshop CS the other day. And I'm really disappointed. I'm thinking of hand coding my websites now (who does hand coding here?) because GoLive CS is very slow, and really more mainstream now.
> 
> Sorry, just had to get that out. You may return to your regular topic now.


Thanks for the heads up, the betas they had at that seminar last month seemed fast, but then again those were on a g5.

Looks like I'll be using DW to handcode in...oh well.


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

Goynang, you may be in need of Macromedia Contribute.


----------



## sottwell (Nov 29, 2003)

This sort of fits in this thread, I think...I use Vim and handcode (I also make all my clothes and knit my own sweaters and bake my own bread...).  The question I have is how to develop on one machine and copy the files to the webserver with the correct file ownership/permissions?  It's a pain to have to keep a Terminal open and change ownership every time I copy a file from the development directory (home) to /Library/Web...etc.  Sometimes I develop on a remote machine on my home network as well, and move the file to my Mac's home directory.  I've been doing Linux for some time, but still can't figure out a solution to this annoying although not critical issue.


----------



## Arden (Nov 30, 2003)

Download Transmit from www.macupdate.com because you can set the default permission settings for uploading files.  You can also change permissions graphically by getting info on a file, remote or local.


----------

